# A first?? !!



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Whilst travelling in a coach along a busy main road in the New Forest, we came up behind a male cyclist and because of the volume of on-coming traffic, were unable to pass him safely. After about 500 yds, the cyclist pulled over and waved us on :surprise:before setting off on his bike again. I commend his thought for other,larger road users.
We have all encountered the selfish lycra clad chaps, head down and b**** the traffic behind. With a large, wide vehicle it's a nightmare trying to overtake.

And before anyone starts, I know it works both ways


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

There are considerate and not so considerate in all walks of life.

Being a Lycra clad road cyclist and also a driver of larger vehicles, I consider myself to be in the considerate camp and would also have pulled out of the way to let the coach past.

Good on him :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Where are these chaps when I need to pass them, granted some do seem considerate, but they are spoilt by those who blindly ignore other roads users.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Wouldn’t it be a good idea that to keep a driving license you have to ride a bike on a main road for, let’s say, at least three miles every three years? I’m sure that would make drivers more considerate and patient.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Where are these chaps when I need to pass them, granted some do seem considerate, but they are spoilt by those who blindly ignore other roads users.


Sorry Kev but that's it for the whole of the UK..... Me and the man from the New Forest :wink2:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

greygit said:


> Wouldn't it be a good idea that to keep a driving license you have to ride a bike on a main road for, let's say, at least three miles every three years? I'm sure that would make drivers more considerate and patient.


Sounds a good idea until you really think about it.

Spare a thought for disabled drivers like me.
I have a problem walking 25 metres but have no trouble driving.
Can't ride a bike anymore,


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think more are considerate than not

Now what about motorhomers who hog the road and fail to pull over to let others pass

Seen a good few of those

Wink

Aldra


----------

